# Urgent Student Loan for New Zealand Problem, Please advise?



## shivaj (Dec 27, 2011)

HI,

I didn't know suddenly some one removed my question, by saying i am requesting for money. This is completely not true. 

I require advise or alternatives ways to cover embassy rules. Please allow me to repeat my question:

HI,

For new Zealand student visa i have to show 16 Lakhs.

In that OBC bank has given me 7.5 Lakhs Educational loan(on my uncle guarantee). But, the problem is how to show remaining 8.5 lakhs to the embassy.

I mean, can we show two educational loans (or) one educational loan & one agriculture land loan (or) one educational loan & one personal loan etc. I didnot know can show two loans? 

Also, is their any other way to show the remaining amount to embassy.

All the other things like IELTS, University offer, PCC and medicals are ready now. Please advise on this problem. I am trying since from 2 weeks.

Kumar


----------



## topcat83 (Apr 16, 2009)

shivaj said:


> HI,
> 
> I didn't know suddenly some one removed my question, by saying i am requesting for money. This is completely not true.
> 
> ...


Kumar, if you read your private messages, you will find that I deleted it. And I removed it because it sounded like you were asking for a loan (i.e. money). If that was not the case then I apologise. Your description above makes it much clearer. 

I'm afraid I don't know the answer to your question though (including what lakhs are - what currency are they? I thought the Indian currency was rupees). 

Maybe another Indian student contributor can help answer this.


----------



## shivaj (Dec 27, 2011)

*It is ok, i am struggling with this*



topcat83 said:


> Kumar, if you read your private messages, you will find that I deleted it. And I removed it because it sounded like you were asking for a loan (i.e. money). If that was not the case then I apologise. Your description above makes it much clearer.
> 
> I'm afraid I don't know the answer to your question though (including what lakhs are - what currency are they? I thought the Indian currency was rupees).
> 
> Maybe another Indian student contributor can help answer this.


hi Topcat83, actually when i first read thru your message i got anger on your post. But, after i realized you miss understood me and you apologized. Honestly, I am sorry for being anger. 

topcat83, you are right, currency is indian ruppees only. 

I am desperately looking for a solution for that 8.5 laksh how to show to embassy. 

If any one out thier with similar problem or know solution, please advise


----------

